# Gérer le stockage iCloud sur MacBook



## Thiblb7 (14 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro depuis moins d'1 an et j'ai une question concernant le stockage iCloud, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

Tous les dossiers de mon Mac (Documents, Bureau, etc...) sont synchronisés dans iCloud à l'exception des téléchargements. Cela m'est inutile car je n'ai besoin d'avoir accès à seulement quelques fichiers de mon Mac depuis mon iPhone, y a-t-il la possibilité de choisir quels dossiers sauvegarder ?

Par exemple, je choisis de ne synchroniser aucun dossier de mon Mac sur iCloud SAUF un dossier que je mettrais sur le bureau et que je nommerais "Stockage iCloud" ?

J'espère avoir été clair,

Merci d'avance


----------



## MrTom (14 Mars 2021)

Hello,


Thiblb7 a dit:


> Cela m'est inutile car je n'ai besoin d'avoir accès à seulement quelques fichiers de mon mac depuis mon iPhone, y a-t-il la possibilité de choisir quels dossiers sauvegarder ?


Non ce n'est pas possible.
Si des fichiers ne doivent pas être synchronisés, il ne faut pas les mettre dans les dossiers iCloud synchronisés : le dossier iCloud présent dans le Finder, le dossier document et le bureau.
Tes fichiers n'ont normalement rien à faire sur le bureau en permanence, tu es censé les stocker dans le Finder, dans la petite maison, c'est ton chez toi.

Si la synchronisation du dossier Document et du bureau te gêne, tu peux la retirer depuis *Préférences systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple* > *iCloud Drive *> *Options* > Décocher *Dossiers bureau et documents*.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2021)

Thiblb7 a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook Pro depuis moins d'1 an et j'ai une question concernant le stockage iCloud, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Thiblb7 (16 Mars 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Si la synchronisation du dossier Document et du bureau te gêne, tu peux la retirer depuis *Préférences systèmes* > *Identifiant Apple* > *iCloud Drive *> *Options* > Décocher *Dossiers bureau et documents*.



Super je vais faire comme ça, je déplacerai les fichiers importants à sauvegarder dans iCloud Drive
Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse!


----------

